# Citrus / passionfruit Hops



## Darrens

Morning everyone , Im looking for a taste of citrus / passionfruit flavours in my beer. What hops can you guys recommend please . Really looking for that kind of flavour .
Appreciate your help.

Darren.


----------



## wereprawn

Passion fruit = galaxy or vic secret .

Citrus= citra, amarillo and heaps of others


----------



## landyjg

I could recommend:

Galaxy (Late addition + Dry Hop)
Citra
Galena
Cascade
Northern Brewer
I've found that using an American ale yeast (AKA US-05) really helps the fruity / citrus notes shine through.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Citra, citra....and more citra


----------



## damoninja

Galaxy, galaxy....and more galaxy

I made a hopped cider 2 years ago where I actually boiled some galaxy as well as dry hopped post ferment... 

Tasted like


----------



## amarks6

Try some Mosaic with Galaxy. Great combination.


----------



## damoninja

Dr Rummy said:


> Try some Mosaic with Galaxy. Great combination.


I make a mean APA with those 2 -_- -_- can barely brew it fast enough


----------



## pcmfisher

I reckon Nelson Sauvin is the classic passion fruit hop


----------



## Markbeer

I have made lots and concur but late in the boil and flameout.



pcmfisher said:


> I reckon Nelson Sauvin is the classic passion fruit hop


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Yeah me too. For fruitiness, nectar/Passionfruity etc. I've been toying with the combination of Galaxy/Mosaic/Nelson Sauvin.
That gets more complex than just passionfruit.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

damoninja said:


> I make a mean APA with those 2 -_- -_- can barely brew it fast enough


Care to share the recipe please? Only beer I think I've had with those hops in it was a James Squire Hop Thief and it wasn't great(not the hops fault!)


----------



## damoninja

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Care to share the recipe please? Only beer I think I've had with those hops in it was a James Squire Hop Thief and it wasn't great(not the hops fault!)


Sure will PM to you when home rather than hijack the thread


----------



## mattyh77

Oh please hijack. I'd be interested too. I reckon a few more would be interested as well


----------



## damoninja

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Only beer I think I've had with those hops in it was a James Squire Hop Thief and it wasn't great(not the hops fault!)


This was inspired by the same beer (no. 7), I wasn't impressed by the lack of hops so decided to do something about it.

This is V2, added a little more late hop which I think have added a tiny bit more bitterness, the third iteration will see me drop the magnum a fraction and I maaay back off the crystal a bit, but I'm not sure yet... wait til I'm through these 2 kegs and ~20 bottles of it   I'm enjoying it so far... 



*Hop bandit*
EBC: 21.6
IBU: 45
OG: 1.050
FG: 1.009
BU:GU: 1.032 
EE%: 72.00 % 
Batch: 50L 
Boil vol: 65L
Boil time: 60 Mins
ABV: 5.2%
Mash: Single infusion @ 66C 

*Grain bill*
10000g Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) 90.4 % 
530g Caramel/Crystal Malt - (medium) (Gladfield) 4.8 % 
530g Dark Crystal Malt (dark) (Gladfield) 4.8 % 

*Hop schedule*
35g Magnum 12.00% @ 60min
50g Galaxy 14.20% @ 10min
40g Mosaic 11.00% @ 10min
20g Galaxy 14.20% @ 5min
20g Mosaic 11.00% @ 5min
90g Mosaic 11.50% @ 0min / whirlpool
60g Galaxy 14.20% @ 0min / whirlpool
50g Mosaic 11.50% @ dry, 5 days
40g Galaxy 14.20% @ dry, 5 days

*Fermentation*
2 pack US-05
Ferment @ 17.5C

*Misc*
Whirlflock 
Cold crash 
Gelatin
Whirlpool 30mins @ 75C


----------



## fdsaasdf

My house IPA is very similar: 5.5-6% ABV with US05 - 90% ale malt 5% light crystal 5% medium crystal, no hops before 30min. Usually citra & mosaic, but have had success with single hop galaxy, citra, cascade, chinook, mosaic, amarillo and various combinations.


----------



## damoninja

fdsaasdf said:


> My house IPA is very similar: 5.5-6% ABV with US05 - 90% ale malt 5% light crystal 5% medium crystal, no hops before 30min. Usually citra & mosaic, but have had success with single hop galaxy, citra, cascade, chinook, mosaic, amarillo and various combinations.


At some point I'm planning on amping this up to 7% ABV and going 50-100% the hops.......... 

It'll be the hop heist


----------



## Darrens

Thanks guys for all the responses . Heaps of different ideas.

Darren.


----------



## Brewnicorn

damoninja said:


> Sure will PM to you when home rather than hijack the thread


Me too please if that's ok


----------



## capsicum

I make a golden ale I call "passion gap" -

Plenty of Citra and galaxy flavour and aroma, then chuck a few cans (or fresh) of passionfruit pulp in secondary. Once the krausen from that fruit sugar settles down, dry hop with galaxy about 2g / litre a few days before kegging. Simple but always popular.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

damoninja said:


> This was inspired by the same beer (no. 7), I wasn't impressed by the lack of hops so decided to do something about it.
> 
> This is V2, added a little more late hop which I think have added a tiny bit more bitterness, the third iteration will see me drop the magnum a fraction and I maaay back off the crystal a bit, but I'm not sure yet... wait til I'm through these 2 kegs and ~20 bottles of it   I'm enjoying it so far...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hop bandit*
> EBC: 21.6
> IBU: 45
> OG: 1.050
> FG: 1.009
> BU:GU: 1.032
> EE%: 72.00 %
> Batch: 50L
> Boil vol: 65L
> Boil time: 60 Mins
> ABV: 5.2%
> Mash: Single infusion @ 66C
> 
> *Grain bill*
> 10000g Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) 90.4 %
> 530g Caramel/Crystal Malt - (medium) (Gladfield) 4.8 %
> 530g Dark Crystal Malt (dark) (Gladfield) 4.8 %
> 
> *Hop schedule*
> 35g Magnum 12.00% @ 60min
> 50g Galaxy 14.20% @ 10min
> 40g Mosaic 11.00% @ 10min
> 20g Galaxy 14.20% @ 5min
> 20g Mosaic 11.00% @ 5min
> 90g Mosaic 11.50% @ 0min / whirlpool
> 60g Galaxy 14.20% @ 0min / whirlpool
> 50g Mosaic 11.50% @ dry, 5 days
> 40g Galaxy 14.20% @ dry, 5 days
> 
> *Fermentation*
> 2 pack US-05
> Ferment @ 17.5C
> 
> *Misc*
> Whirlflock
> Cold crash
> Gelatin
> Whirlpool 30mins @ 75C


I brewed this and bottled 2 weeks ago, couldn't wait any longer and got stuck into it tonight. I dry hopped with 6.5g/l split between 5 days and then 2. Easily the most hop forward beer I've made to date, alot darker in colour than i expected too! Epic beer, probably my best to date, thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

Reminds me quite a lot of mountain goat fancy pants


----------



## damoninja

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> I brewed this and bottled 2 weeks ago, couldn't wait any longer and got stuck into it tonight. I dry hopped with 6.5g/l split between 5 days and then 2. Easily the most hop forward beer I've made to date, alot darker in colour than i expected too! Epic beer, probably my best to date, thanks for sharing the recipe.


Awesome to hear and glad it's not just me thinking it's good  

I didn't end up backing the crystal off when I brewed this again but will take the dark down by 2% I think... I liked the colour but if I can drop a little of that toffee it should let some more hoppage shine a bit more.

That big dry hop tho, fark  maybe I ought to up it a little... I can certainly see how it would do it good.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

It was probably a bit over the top but I only brew small volumes so once I opened the two bags of hops I figured I may as well use them all up! I actually really like the colour, I added gelatine and cold crashed so it's quite clear but the difference holding it up to the light and not is quite contrasting.


----------



## clickeral

capsicum said:


> I make a golden ale I call "passion gap" -
> 
> Plenty of Citra and galaxy flavour and aroma, then chuck a few cans (or fresh) of passionfruit pulp in secondary. Once the krausen from that fruit sugar settles down, dry hop with galaxy about 2g / litre a few days before kegging. Simple but always popular.


Any chance of a Recipe ??


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Riwaka has a fair bit of passionfruit going on. Might be worth a try.


----------

